# concealed carry laws? state to state.



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I just received my CCL a few days ago. I am interested in buying a book to learn how the laws vary from state to state. I travel for work and I live in Cincinnati, Ohio so I am right on the border to ky, and In. I travel to these states for work frequently. I need to learn what the laws are in these states.

I found two different books on the NRA's website I wanted to see if anybody had a recommendation.

Also any tips for a beginner carrier about traveling from state to state. I rarely venture out of the my tri-state area. If I were to I would have advanced notice so I am mainly concerned about the laws for In & Ky.

http://www.nrastore.com/nra/Product.aspx?productid=PB 01566
http://www.nrastore.com/nra/Product.aspx?productid=PB 02250

This one looks like it might be the better option.
http://www.nrastore.com/nra/Product.aspx?productid=PB 01565


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The best source is from the respective States. You can find which Statutes apply here: http://handgunlaw.us/

Books are a good _reference_ but may be out of date.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

With your CCL, you should be good to carry in KY. The statutes are posted online here if you want to browse: http://www.lrc.ky.gov/statrev/frontpg.htm

And the statute on CCW is here: http://www.lrc.ky.gov/KRS/237-00/110.PDF

KG


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

NC statutes can be found here:

http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ncfirearmslaws.pdf

John


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

An Ohio CCL is fine in Ky. I lived in Cincinnati and now live in Ky. Ky will honor any states CCL that will theirs.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> An Ohio CCL is fine in Ky. I lived in Cincinnati and now live in Ky. Ky will honor any states CCL that will theirs.


I knew I was fine to carry but I was not sure how much the law varies. I assume I the laws are pretty much the same but I wanted to make sure. I wish KY offer non resident licenses. :smt076


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> An Ohio CCL is fine in Ky. I lived in Cincinnati and now live in Ky. Ky will honor any states CCL that will theirs.


Actually, KY will honor _any_ CCW permit issued by another state:



> 237.110 (20) (a) A person who has a valid license issued by another state of the United States to carry a concealed deadly weapon in that state may, subject to provisions of Kentucky law, carry a concealed deadly weapon in Kentucky, and his or her license shall be considered as valid in Kentucky.
> 
> http://www.lrc.ky.gov/KRS/237-00/110.PDF


There's no clause in there restricting this to states who honor KY's permit, and in the following section, there's even a requirement that the Kentucky State Police check with each of the other states every 60 days to see if they allow KY residents to carry with either a KY permit or a permit issued on the basis of holding a KY permit.

I've seen this on a few other sites as well, such as here. I believe carryconcealed.net/legal also has info on this, but their state by state info seems to be down right now.

I love my state. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there any chance of my permit being accepted nationwide ever?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

C-Kicks said:


> Is there any chance of my permit being accepted nationwide ever?


Nope...tumbleweed


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

If you ever get to Colorado check out this site.

http://cbi.state.co.us/ccw/relatedstats.asp

W


----------

